
Catalonia calls independence referendum for October - dacm
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/jun/09/catalonia-calls-independence-referendum-for-october-spain
======
kradem
Catalonia will never be an EU member and it's awkward that articles are
missing to emphasize that, but slighlty less awkward than the fact that
majority of those who would vote for independence think they will remain to be
an EU member after declared independence.

